# Alcohol tolerance of Montrachet yeast



## Mike1 (Nov 1, 2007)

I stopped by my LHBS to get some yeast for a batch I want to start in the next week or so. By looking at some recipies similar to what I want to do, I found that Montrachet was probably the way to go, and I assumed that it would be good to ferment to dry for a total abv of 12 or 13%. When I got to my LHBS, they indicated that Montrachet was only good for 8 to 10%. This seems kind of low since I would think that most wines would be above 10% so they will preserve.


So, what kind of tolerance does Montrachet have, and will I be okay if I want to ferment to dry and achieve around 12% abv?


Thanks,
Mike


----------



## grapeman (Nov 1, 2007)

Some sites say that it is good only to 8-10% but others list it to 15% The company spec sheet says it is for full bodied reds and ferments well to dry, so you should be fine. Here is a link to a spec sheet.
http://www.lesaffreyeastcorp.com/images/pdfs/MONTRACHET.pdf


and

<TABLE height=541 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=532 border=0 cool gridx="16" showgridx usegridx gridy="16" showgridy usegridy>
<T>
<TR height=80>
<TD vAlign=top align=left width=175 height=192 rowSpan=2 xpos="7">




</TD>
<TD vAlign=top align=left width=349 colSpan=3 height=80 xpos="182">



</TD></TR>
<TR height=112>
<TD width=1 height=112><SPACER width="1" ="block" height="112"></TD>
<TD width=7 height=112></TD>
<TD width=8 height=112></TD>
<TD vAlign=top align=left width=310 height=431 rowSpan=2 xpos="190" content csheight="381">*Product Description:**
*Red Star® Montrachet (Davis 522), a strain of _Saccharomyces cerevisiae_, has been derived from the collection of the University of California. This strain has been widely used in the U.S. since 1963. It is a strong fermenter with good ethanol tolerance, and will readily ferment grape musts and fruit juices to dryness. This strain also has good tolerance to free sulfur dioxide. This strain is recommended for full bodied reds and whites. It is not recommended for grapes that have recently been dusted with sulfur, because of a tendency to produce hydrogen sulfide in the presence of higher concentrations of sulfur compounds. Montrachet is noted for low volatile acidity, good flavor complexity, and intense color.

*Product Codes:
*66014 - 1125 x 5 g/case
85915 - 20 x 500g/case
85150 - 10 Kg box
*
*
Please click here to download a spec sheet as an Adobe Acrobat PDF.




Please click here for a free download of Adobe Acrobat Reader.<a href="http://www.lesaffreyeastcorp.com/images/pdfs/West%20Coast%20Sour.pdf" target="_blank">
</A></TD>
<TD width=31 height=112></TD></TR>
<TR height=319>
<TD width=1 height=319><SPACER width="1" ="block" height="319"></TD>
<TD vAlign=top align=left width=190 colSpan=3 height=319 xpos="0">



</TD>
<TD width=31 height=319></TD></TR></T></TABLE>


----------



## Wade E (Nov 1, 2007)

I have used it many times and never had a problem getting 12% out of it. I have never pushed it beyond that as I have not used it in a wine that I wanted higher than that.


----------

